# Mahindra 6500 hydraulics



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

I have a 2007 Mahindra 6500 4WD with FEL. It has 4 hydraulic connectors in the rear. I am trying to make my log splitter work on it, it is a homemade vertical hydraulic splitter with a regular hydraulic log splitter valve. It has been working fine on my 1973 IH 464. However, when I plug it into the Mahindra, I can't get it to work. One problem is the Mahindra valve won't stay open to allow flow to the splitter, and when I hold it in place the relief valves trips. I see a plug in a port on the back of the Mahindra hydraulic valve assembly, I wonder if that would help me get flow to the splitter without tripping the relief valve. Can anyone offer any insight on this? Thanks, Doug


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

I got a nice reply from Mahrindra telling me to just tie the lever back, and make sure I was in the correct Quick disconnects. That solved it!


----------

